# How to Forage for Rose Hips



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmmm, now I know where the rose bushes are out in the forest.

Rosehips are an excellent source of vitamin C and antioxidants. You can forage them from domesticated rosebushes and can easily find them in the wild. Learn to recognize rosehips, know when they are ready to be harvested, and prune your rosebushes so you will have a good supply of them. Once you've foraged your rosehips, you can enjoy them in tea, or make them into jelly, syrup, and wine










https://www.wikihow.com/Forage-for-Rose-Hips


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting. Never knew this. So I guess the many many many rose bushes we have are very good. And trust me, my wife has a TON of rose bushes.


----------

